# Looking for Advice/Reviews on Project Management Software



## Pivot Apparel (Aug 19, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience with meshcount.com for a project management software? I'm looking for a good project management software that can keep jobs moving smoothly. Any input is appreciated.

Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Haven't heard of MeshCount.

You might take a look at Printavo as well. https://www.printavo.com


----------



## SayWord (Feb 19, 2015)

Check out shopvox.com. Haven't used it but looks pretty complete and more of a project manager than Printavo (at a quick glance). Printavo seems more like a quoting and invoicing tool with a work calender.


Sent from my SGP311 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Pivot Apparel (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the input! Shopvox looks like it might work best for my needs.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 19, 2015)

Pivot Apparel said:


> Thanks for the input! Shopvox looks like it might work best for my needs.


No problem, if you do end up using one of these programs feel free to check back in and leave feedback and more input for the rest of us to build on!

have a good one & good luck!


----------



## harryvent (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't have better experiences in accessing the project management tool. But one of my friends runs a small company, their current projects manage through Apptivo. I know little bit about this tool, so try to reach out them for further information.


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

You looking for shop management to run smoothly, then you must check out ShopWorx.com self explanatory once you view the web site.


----------

